# Thinking of moving to Canada



## iceman169 (Aug 31, 2010)

hello, I'm new to this and looking for some useful information with regards to moving to Canada from Britain.

I am currently undertaking an apprenticeship in Aeronautical engineering within Bombardier Aerospace. I have 2 years left of the apprenticeship, by which time i will have gained a Higher Natinal Certficate in Aerospace Engineering and completed 4years. My fiancee and I are really wanting to move to Canada within a few years, after our wedding in 2012. We have read alot about this but are still unsure of the employment potential for jobs in this field. I really want to able to train to become a licensed Aircraft engineer and feel that i would only be able to do this once we have moved there and got sorted with jobs. My fiancee has been an administrator for the past few years but is considering training for a job that she likes and in a field that the Canadian Government are looking for.

Basically we are looking for any information with regards to moving to Canada as any information will be useful.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

will Bombardier keep you on after the apprenticeship. if they will, is it possible for you to transfer to their Montreal plant?


----------

